# Recherche d'application



## Clark (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir...

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe sur l'appstore une application qui permettrai l'envois d'alerte push (un peu comme NotifyMe) d'un endroit (sur internet par ex) a mon iphone...

Je sais pas si c'est très clair... Par exemple je sors du travail, au lieu d'envoyer un sms ma fiancé utilise une application mac, ou un service sur le web pour m'envoyer un message pour passer a la boulangerie... 

Connaissez vous une application qui fait ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Moulick (14 Juillet 2009)

oui, prowl.


----------

